# Clear Creek Beaver



## Don (Oct 16, 2003)

*Beavers*

Correction beavers. I've seen two of them, both bank beavers. Living between the Bleacher Hole and the Washington Street Bridge. Been there for a few years now. 


Can't miss them. 3 feet tall, brown, furry, flat pan shaped tails and two big bucked teeth. Armed and dangerous.


----------

